# Hand-painted Van Pelt



## skrattadu (Dec 3, 2020)

Just finished my Van Pelt, hand-painted by my sister. This is my second board from PedalPCB, and it's awesome!!


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 4, 2020)

Loving the artwork!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 4, 2020)

Sweet artwork. What kind of paint is that?


----------



## p_wats (Dec 4, 2020)

That looks awesome! She did a great job.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 4, 2020)

Most Excellent!

Let's have a peek at the insides.  Show us the Robot Porn!


----------



## Barry (Dec 4, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 5, 2020)

That paint job is awesome! Da YOOP! My uncle used to live in Negaunee. Small world.


----------



## skrattadu (Dec 6, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Sweet artwork. What kind of paint is that?


It's acrylic covered in gloss polyurethane!


----------



## skrattadu (Dec 6, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> That paint job is awesome! Da YOOP! My uncle used to live in Negaunee. Small world.


Cool, my mom is from Negaunee!


----------



## skrattadu (Dec 7, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Most Excellent!
> 
> Let's have a peek at the insides.  Show us the Robot Porn!


----------



## mjh36 (Dec 7, 2020)

I might steal that moon idea that looks really cool.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks great love the artwork!


----------

